# halloween party food ideas



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

it's stereotypical so many people, but I like going with the fall flow. Apple cider donuts, sugared and non. agreed


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

agreed, candy and caramel apples, maybe seasonal hot chocolates or coffee. There are a lot of Halloween themed drinks that turn out pretty cool looking. Party city has some good ones on their site.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I am do a cake and cupcakes each year too, I theme the cupcakes and cake to whatever Halloween theme I'm doing that year.


----------

